# Hulk Hogans 24" Arms



## Arnold (Sep 24, 2006)

This looks like it is from the 70's or 80's, and I do not believe his arms measured 24".
www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXuIvQ-mcuA&mode=related&search=


----------



## Double D (Sep 24, 2006)

They dont look like they are no where near 24 inches. He is however bigger now than then, imo. But I would say his arms look like 19 or so in that show.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 24, 2006)

Python Powder?     Is that a euphemism for steroids?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 24, 2006)

Vince looks young as hell!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 24, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Vince looks young as hell!



Spooky isnt it?

Funny that he got to be pretty muscular later on aswell, though.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 24, 2006)

His arms look about 18.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 24, 2006)

Hogan is a big guy because he is tall, its harder for him to look bigger
(the curse of the hardgainer)

I too suffer from it


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 24, 2006)

They look bigger than 18 and 19.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 24, 2006)

Let me put it this way... his arms are not bigger than arnolds, and arnolds were like under 20 inches cold.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 24, 2006)

Arnold has way better definition.


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2006)

#1. that was very gay

#2. at his height I'm sure they were at least 20 cold


----------



## kenwood (Sep 24, 2006)

hogan is the man. i'm kinda dissapointed(sp?) in his son. with hulks genetics, he should be training and eating. damn.


----------



## musclepump (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks to me like when she's taking the tape measure off that her hand was on the inside of it during the measurement.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Let me put it this way... his arms are not bigger than arnolds, and arnolds were like under 20 inches cold.


 
When he was 19 years old... Arnolds arms were 22 1/4 cold at his peek. His arms were definitely 24"s. He is just massive, so they are longer and take much more to fill out...


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> *When he was 19 years old... Arnolds arms were 22 1/4 cold *at his peek. His arms were definitely 24"s. He is just massive, so they are longer and take much more to fill out...




Try about 19 1/2 son


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Try about 19 1/2 son


 
I see you're smoking that cigar again...







http://www.bodybuilders.com/arnold.htm


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> I see you're smoking that cigar again...


In Arnolds own book he says his arms at 19 were almost 50 centemeters. His cold arms were there biggest in 74....just a guess but about 20 or 20 1/8  ripped at 238.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 24, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> In Arnolds own book he says his arms at 19 were almost 50 centemeters. His cold arms were there biggest in 74....just a guess but about 20 or 20 1/8 ripped at 238.


 
The book I have says 22 1/4. My arms sure as hell don't have that size and measure over 19 1/2...


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> The book I have says 22 1/4. My arms sure as hell don't have that size and measure over 19 1/2...


My book says I have a 10 5/8 inch cock......so that must be true also. 

Your arms are not even close to 19 1/2 cold son.


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 25, 2006)

I can't believe you lot are arguing about the size of his arms when the showed that they measured 24 inches. 

What, do you think they faked it?

What is up with you lot of doubting, cynical, resigned and JEALOUS? bunch of lads? 


I do blame your government for having lied SO many times and then covering it up.


x
x
x

T


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> I can't believe you lot are arguing about the size of his arms when the showed that they measured 24 inches.
> 
> What, do you think they faked it?
> 
> ...


When You have a 8 1/2 inch cock you know when a person on TV is exaggerating  about having a 9 incher


----------



## Tatyana (Sep 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> When You have a 8 1/2 inch cock you know when a person on TV is exaggerating  about having a 9 incher



LOL

Yes that half and inch makes all the difference. 

I don't get why you guys are all obsessed about length when the average vag is only 6 inches as well.

According to the Kama Sutra though, there are three sizes of lingams and 3 sizes of yonis and some fit together better than others.

Also three levels of sex drive

x
x
x

T


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> LOL
> 
> Yes that half and inch makes all the difference.
> 
> ...


I'm more obsessed with breast size, the above quote was just making a point about all the BS you read in the media.

On a side note I have three penises....it's true...it's in my book.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 25, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> LOL
> 
> Yes that half and inch makes all the difference.
> 
> ...



I thought it was 8 inches..?

But yes, I like big breats too.


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> LOL
> 
> Yes that half and inch makes all the difference.
> 
> ...






AKIRA said:


> I thought it was* 8* inches..?
> 
> But yes, I like big breats too.


The average vagina is 4 inches.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vagina

http://www.coolnurse.com/vagina.htm


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2006)

This thread took an interesting turn, from the Hulks 24 inch arm to Foremans 10 1'2 penis to Tee's  6 inch vagina.


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2006)

min0 lee's vagina is 18 inches


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2006)

*"*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Antihistamines                      and other medication (some antidepressants) can dry out your                      vagina too."*



(I don't know why I found this statement funny)
[/FONT]


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> min0 lee's vagina is 18 inches


2x9= 18
A vagina 9" wide and a penis 9" long= makes for an interesting 18 inches.


----------



## GFR (Sep 25, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> 2x9= 18
> A vagina 9" wide and a penis 9" long= makes for an interesting 18 inches.


 Sorry I wasnt clear....18 around like a 2 liter bottle.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Sorry I wasnt clear....18 around like a 2 liter bottle.


Of course, after you were done with me I can no longer accept another man. I have to move on to horses now you stud.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Sorry I wasnt clear....18 around like a 2 liter bottle.



?????????


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> My book says I have a 10 5/8 inch cock......so that must be true also.
> 
> Your arms are not even close to 19 1/2 cold son.


 
My arms have measured 19 3/4 at one time oldschool... That was when I was thinner than I currently am as well. I was using 155lbs. for curls and french presses with relative ease.

Btw, mine is 10 3/4...


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2006)

SuperFlex said:


> My arms have measured 19 3/4 at one time oldschool... That was when I was thinner than I currently am as well. I was using 155lbs. for curls and french presses with relative ease.
> 
> Btw, mine is 10 3/4...


 I would like to hit 20 but I'm torn  between that and boxing right now.


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 26, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I would like to hit 20 but I'm torn between that and boxing right now.


 
And I want to box... Only 4 gyms in my city, and nothing on my side of it.


----------

